# 4 speed transmission options to replace TH400 in 1967 GTO?



## IceBolt (Jul 28, 2020)

I drive my '67 GTO every day and can see the gas gauge move when cruising at 75mph and 3200 RPM. What would you recommend as a swap to go to a 4 speed automatic? Without too much headache please 

Perhaps a 700R4?


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Would probably look at the 200 4R since it has the B-O-P pattern. The 700 R4 would have to be installed with the adapter plate


----------



## IceBolt (Jul 28, 2020)

pontrc said:


> Would probably look at the 200 4R since it has the B-O-P pattern. The 700 R4 would have to be installed with the adapter plate


Thanks @pontrc, do you know if the driveshaft would need to be adapted / cut or get a new one?


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

I believe so and the crossmember moved because it is the same as the th350


----------



## AZTempest (Jun 11, 2019)

I've been told you do not have to adapt the drive shaft with a 200R swap but I do not have first hand experience. I did put a TH350 in my 67 tempest and it went right in. No mods to drive shaft or crossmember. If it's on par with the TH350 you shouldn't have much of an issue.


----------



## IceBolt (Jul 28, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

IceBolt said:


> I drive my '67 GTO every day and can see the gas gauge move when cruising at 75mph and 3200 RPM. What would you recommend as a swap to go to a 4 speed automatic? Without too much headache please
> 
> Perhaps a 700R4?


Purchase Cliff Ruggles book which has a lot of info about the swap and upgades. Will give you sound advice and you'll know what you are getting into.









GM Automatic Overdrive Transmission Builder's and Swapper's Guide (S-A Design): Ruggles, Cliff: 9781932494501: Amazon.com: Books


GM Automatic Overdrive Transmission Builder's and Swapper's Guide (S-A Design) [Ruggles, Cliff] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. GM Automatic Overdrive Transmission Builder's and Swapper's Guide (S-A Design)



www.amazon.com


----------



## IceBolt (Jul 28, 2020)

thanks Jim, book is on it's way!


----------

